# Brake fluid as cutting oil?



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Found myself short of cutting oil for threading pipe today. But I had spare brake fluid and I used that. IMO it worked better cleaner threads smoother cutting and just plain better. Any problem I'm missing using it?


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Used it for years, along with the rear oil from our quick changes...old time repurposing/recycling. 
Matt


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I was checking the dies too as they're pricey enough and they were staying reasonably cool, no more than warm.


----------



## MattyD (Nov 22, 2010)

-The way I see it is if you're getting good, clean threads and the dies aren't heating up too much, then you should be good to go.

L8R,
Matt


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

I always bought the water soluble oil for cutting metal, if it ever leaks onto the floor you can still walk and its cheaper, and and i never found anything better cept for aluminum use kerosene. I suppose anything to cool and lubricate would work fairly well as long as cost and safety are ok. In a pinch no tellin whats been used =, I know when I was young some underage fellas i knew, car got low on water and hot, they used some beer, and peed into the radiator to get back to town. strange but true, best wishes, ray


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Ray said:


> I know when I was young some underage fellas i knew, car got low on water and hot, they used some beer, and peed into the radiator to get back to town. strange but true, best wishes, ray


I hope they recycled that beer..............

T'would be an arful waste otherwise!


----------



## catahoula (Dec 14, 2005)

I thought brake fluid attracted moisture, your dies may rust after using it. Clean and oil them afterwords.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Thanks I was wondering of there might be a down side!


----------



## Energy Rebel (Jan 22, 2011)

Brake fluid is basically hydraulic oil, similar to a light spindle oil, so shouldn't be a problem.
A note of caution in general:
DO NOT confuse or use brake CLEANER. When heated to high temperature it will produce phosgene, a nerve gas. There have been cases of people working on brakes and using a torch and brake cleaner resulting in serious harm or death.


----------



## StanInPa (Apr 27, 2011)

Begging to differ with Energy Rebel. Brake fluid is waaaay different than hydraulic oil. Don't draw the erroneous conclusion that since your car had hydraulic brakes, there's hydraulic fluid, or anything like it in the brake system.

If you want to get a thrill, just fill your brake system with hydraulic fluid and be prepared for total brake failure when all the elastomers in the system (ie wheel cylinder cups etc) disintegrate and the pedal goes to the floor.

One caution when using brake fluid for cutting oil is to protect painted surfaces from getting wet with brake fluid. It isn't as fast as paint stripper, but given time, it is just as effective. It also tastes horrible.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Brake fluid is an ethylene glycol. Basically the same stuff as antifreeze/coolant.

Cutting fluids is a weird art. Depending as much on witchcraft as the metal being drilled or cut. Fluids vary from engine oil to WD-40, lanolin, glycols and probably another 200 I didn't mention.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

Ive used bacon grease already, though better to use lard and mix in just enough diesel to make it so you can add it on the piece easy... i even used a pastry brush and it goes to the heat like its sposed to and still floats the filings away. 

Also works great for the drill press and drilling HUGE holes

William
Idaho


----------

